

Melody - Movable Type's open-source fork - toni
http://openmelody.org/

======
jonknee
It makes little sense to use a hybrid Perl/PHP product these days. MT was
suffering from being a Perl/CGI product and patched it up with PHP only to
still be eaten by WordPress. Too little too late.

~~~
misuba
Sounds like Melody is an attempt at addressing the hybrid problem (amongst a
lot of other problems).

~~~
jonknee
Perhaps, but the source right now is exactly as I described. Seems odd to
start from the CGIs if you want an all PHP system.

~~~
james2vegas
no, They want an all Perl system using CGI::Application, why would they want
an all PHP system?

~~~
jonknee
I don't know why they would want either honestly, it's not a real interesting
problem and there are already plenty of solutions.

------
timmorgan
Movable Type was already open source. Their FAQ is unclear to me why this was
forked in the first place. Wouldn't it be better to contribute improvements
back to the actual product?

------
Elepsis
Has anyone actually tried this out? I'd be very curious to see how people like
it and how it compares to MT in general, as well as to WordPress.

